# Rochester, NY?



## markc (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey all you WNYers. I've noticed that there are several people on here from Rochester and Buffalo. I was wondering if you would like to meet up at Spot Coffee on East sometime. It seems to be my traditional place to meet up with other photographers to show each other our work and talk shop. I know it's typical at these meetups in other cities to walk around together and take shots, but I wouldn't be able to join everyone for that, but Spot has a lot of big windows, so it would be a great place for some indoor portraits while we gabbed.

Anyone up for it? When should we do it?


----------



## digital_ems_techie (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd be game


----------



## spike5003 (Jun 20, 2006)

I live in syracuse I'd be happy to make the hour drive to meet up with a few other photogs and maybe do some shooting,  Just tell me when and uhh give me directions from the thruway


----------



## markc (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool! I know there are several others in the area that are on the board. Maybe we give them some more time to find this thread.


----------



## spike5003 (Jun 20, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## iPanzica (Nov 7, 2006)

Small world eh? I'm from Rochester too, we don't have Kodak for nothing


----------



## markc (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool. I noticed a few other new people as well from the area. There have been a lot of people signing up waiting for a meetup on Meetup.com, too. I was thinking of starting up a local group there, but didn't want to spend the money unless I knew people would be willing to chip in. What do people think?
http://photo.meetup.com/cities/us/ny/rochester/


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Nov 8, 2006)

I would love to make a meet...unfortunately I think I may be a bit far on this one...LOL we are always doing meets for shoots on the east side of the state though...LOL


----------



## iPanzica (Nov 8, 2006)

How often do they do meetups in Rochester? I just got my camera back so I don't have much work, but I always am willing to view other peoples work, and learn.


----------



## markc (Nov 8, 2006)

None since they went to a pay scheme.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 8, 2006)

Depending on the day I might beable to make it.



> I know it's typical at these meetups in other cities to walk around together and take shots, but I wouldn't be able to join everyone for that


 
I was just curious to why you wouldn't beable to go out and shoot? It would be alot of fun.


----------



## iPanzica (Nov 8, 2006)

A pay scheme? members of this thread could set a time up though, meh i dunno. it'd be fun nonetheless.


----------



## markc (Nov 8, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> Depending on the day I might beable to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious to why you wouldn't beable to go out and shoot? It would be alot of fun.


Multiple Sclerosis. I'm not bad enough that insurance will pay for a chair or scooter, but I use a cane and can't walk far before becoming exhausted.



			
				speXedy said:
			
		

> A pay scheme? members of this thread could set a time up though, meh i dunno. it'd be fun nonetheless.



Sure. I think that would be great. I was talking about meetup.com. They made it so you had to pay to start a meetup. I was just thinking that since so many people were waiting there to start, it might be worth it. But if we have enough people here, that would be cool. When I started this thread, there wasn't much of a response, though.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey I am sorry to hear that.  There are always photo opportunities no matter where someone goes.


----------



## markc (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey all. Looks like someone decided to set up a date on Meetup. I'll probably be going. It would be cool to see some TPF people there.

Monday, March 26, 2007, 7:00 PM (probably at Spot Coffee)
http://photo.meetup.com/551/?gj=sj6


----------



## Corry (Feb 20, 2007)

markc said:


> Hey all. Looks like someone decided to set up a date on Meetup. I'll probably be going. It would be cool to see some TPF people there.
> 
> Monday, March 26, 2007, 7:00 PM (probably at Spot Coffee)
> http://photo.meetup.com/551/?gj=sj6




Arrrgh! I wish Rochester were closer to NYC!!!!  I'll be in NYC in 2 1/2 weeks....GAWD I'd love to meet you, Mark!


----------



## markc (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, me too. I'd love to come down to NYC, but I don't travel well.


----------

